# aspiration



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

i am the proud owner of a very tidy nissan pulsar vector 1989.

i love the old beast and am currently doing the outside cosmetics.
my father is a fibreglasser and we have built a wing and cut and shut a pintara trx bodykit to fit and a nice set of mags but now i want to work on the engine.

i am going to get a cat back exhaust system
and a k&n pod filter 

do you think that these two will give me a noticeable boost in kw and torque?

and can you suggest any extra mods to make my car run better and gain better kw

i await your reply


naturally aspirated fan


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

If you advance the timing and use high octane fuel along with those mods, you'll feel a nice little bump in power


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It depends on what's "noticeable" to you. Some think just a filter gets them a noticeable gain. I had to put a filter, header and catback on before I noticed a gain. If you can afford it, cams or turbo will be "noticeable".

Why don't you want us to know where you live? We Yanks don't get near enough exposure to other market cars.

{edit}Ah, thanks, Vector. Though I'm not into the import scene, I enjoy seeing what other markets get and hearing y'alls opinions.{/edit}


----------



## mmcg80 (Dec 20, 2002)

Only with a High Flow Filter and Timing Advance and my Car fell better. Better response in low RPM and a good sound from the filter. Just Do It


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

header, pulley(s), camshafts, ignition, ecu upgrade, performance plugs and wires, internal work and what they said^^
and r u auto or manual?


----------

